# If you bumped into the person above you, what would you say to them?



## Tarella (Mar 2, 2006)

Since I am at home trying to get over a chest cold I thought I would start a silly thread.

So, if you bumped into the person above you in this thread, what would you say to them or want to ask them?

Tara


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Tara! You know drinking lots of water will help your chest cold!



Loosen the mucus! (ewww but it works)

HOpe you feel better soon


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 2, 2006)

Tarella said:


> So, if you bumped into the person above you in this thread, what would you say to them or want to ask them?



Excuse me. (Followed by trying hard not to be obvious checking out the beauty)


----------



## curvluver (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Banshee


We've been playing the obscure movie quote game all morning. Where did you acquire this great skill? I cultivated mine through numerous educational stints with a huge lack of financial resources at my disposal.... so I watched movies galore....

Good luck trying to stump us all!


----------



## Tarella (Mar 2, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Excuse me. (Followed by trying hard not to be obvious checking out the beauty)


"ohhhhhhh HI!!!! Zandoz!!!!*followed by a huge hug and smile* It is soo nice to meet you.!!"


----------



## fatlane (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that a chest cold, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2006)

Heck, I'd talk his ear off, and say "Thank You for the Friendship."


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 2, 2006)

JANE!!!! I just love you it's so nice to meet you!!!!! (((BIG HUG)))


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd say "mucus has a certain degree of intellegence you know"


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey CurvyEm... well, I don't know how I ended up in England... but meeting you I'm sure glad I did!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd say Hi! Dang you for being born after I graduated from high school


----------



## Zoom (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd ask to borrow the map to this skyscraper so I knew what floor I was on.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd want to know how he is still alive...

... Note the "Elvis" under his username Zoom...


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd want to know if Chimpi is really a senior.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2006)

*bumps into Tina*

"Why in the WORLD are you looking at me like I'm old!?!?!?!?"
"Hey, bump into me again, Tina, that was fun"


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

"Whaddya think this is, bumper cars?"


----------



## rainyday (Mar 2, 2006)

"What a friend to me you've been!" That's what I'd say to Tina. Then I'd hug her all up and tell her how glad I was to finally meet her and how much I admire her.


----------



## Cinda (Mar 2, 2006)

If I bumped into Rainy I'd say "excuse me o beautiful one" then I'd hug her and tell her how much joy chatting with her has been for me. But I'd not let her take my pic, lol.:wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 2, 2006)

I think you're a great person and would hate for you to not get bumped into by an professional bumper. Which I am.


----------



## Ash (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, fatlane! That's a nice set of cans you have there.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 2, 2006)

Te quiero mucho mi querido


----------



## Teecher (Mar 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I think you're a great person and would hate for you to not get bumped into by an professional bumper. Which I am.



You took my answer, Fatlane. However, I am a pearlover and I would love to bump into pear like Mantisa from American Idol first!!:smitten: 

Teecher!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2006)

Come on Teecher, you need to post more!


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

I would say, "Fuzzy, let's cook lunch together!"



rainyday said:


> "What a friend to me you've been!" That's what I'd say to Tina. Then I'd hug her all up and tell her how glad I was to finally meet her and how much I admire her.



Rainy, you have no idea how wonderful reading this just made me feel. The feeling is very mutual, and I look forward to the day when we can meet.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 2, 2006)

I would turn red with embarrassment and quickly shoot out a spurt of incoherent gibberish and run away nervously OR I would stand there and gawk like a fool.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd say: I've never seen Niagara Falls. So lets go see it already. *smiles*
..and....let's make some music together!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 2, 2006)

I should have put quotation marks on my last one, but anyway. 

"Do you happen to know how to play the bass guitar and if so, do you have a spare one with which I can learn to play with?" 

I'd like to learn either drums (too loud and expensive) or the more likely choice, bass guitar. I might get a cheap one in time, I might not. Who knows.


----------



## Ash (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd ask if I could fluff your hair...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I'd ask if I could fluff your hair...



Haha. I should take another picture to have something recent. I might do that now. 

As for what I would say, well, I suck at speaking to women I find very attractive (see my response to bumping into Tina) so I would probably react the same way as I would bumping into Tina.  I've still got some fear and self doubt to conquer.

That or I would say "You have beautiful hair!" Hair is a feature I particularly admire on women.


----------



## Isa (Mar 3, 2006)

"There's no need for fear or self doubt Thrifty, you're doing fine."


----------



## ripley (Mar 3, 2006)

"What a pretty smile!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2006)

SexyCuteKnockoutBeautifulBreathTakingRipley!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 4, 2006)

Look a talking cat!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say thank you for all your posts......some make me smile and some make me think! Also, I am beginning to wonder why it is that I always seem to agree with and be drawn to Canadians????? Many Canadians FAs and my best friend in the world Lionel from Ontario all come to mind!


LOL! AND I would tell your wife that she is a lucky woman to have you in her life and you are also to have her!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Aliena (Mar 8, 2006)

You still a member of that..., what was the name of that place again?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 8, 2006)

I would say: Hi, I'm Aris, and I'm one of the recent newbies around here!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 8, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I would say: Hi, I'm Aris, and I'm one of the recent newbies around here!




Well, helllllooooo Aris! Oooooops, I dropped my pen, would you pick it up for me, please???:doh:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 8, 2006)

LoL, Surely


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2006)

UberAris said:


> LoL, Surely



Hmmm...I'd probably be speechless and blush!

I'd be thinking, "Helllllllooooo Aris!!!"


----------



## Mini (Mar 8, 2006)

"Thank you."

And you know why.


----------



## ripley (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say: "As a favor to you, I'll have the shrimp scampi." (See other thread, lol)


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say "what about this wonderful Michigan weather we are having!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope it's better than Seattle!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 8, 2006)

"Gosh, honey, put some clothes on. You're not in Seattle anymore, and Anchorage is a hell of a lot colder! You could get frostbite!"

And then I'd invite you out for coffee.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 8, 2006)

"Alaska? That's like another country, isn't it?"


----------



## Tina (Mar 8, 2006)

"Mistah Blues, let's you and me and Christy all go out to a blues club!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

May I have this dance?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2006)

"This is a stickup. Hand over the sesame garlic sauce."

Then I'd admit it was really just a pretzel stick, not a gun.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

I know where I can get more of the sesame gahlic, as well as orange ginger, Mu-Shu, Thai Peanut, and General Tso sauces.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd give him a big hug and say thanks for all the nice words... it never went unappreciated.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say, AnnMarie, grab whatever you got to grab, we're heading out for the evening, painting the town Bright Pink.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say Jane...you are so righteous!  

...and you aint no villain.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say, Swamptoad, grab whatever you got to grab, we're heading out for the evening, painting the town Bright Pink.

(I think there's a theme developing, and I think I need a night out on the town.)

Plus, there are so many people here I would LOVE to party with.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say, "Jane, you're a great piece o' sass. Grab whatever you got to grab, and... get the hell outta my house so's I can go sleep."

I'd then flip her a quarter to call a cab, which would land on the floor nowhere near her. Being that I cannot flip with any accuracy. And she catches like a girl.

(I didn't read what this thread's about. Did I do that right?)


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say, BB, if you think you're getting off that easily, you're sadly mistaken.

The gang is meeting us at the All you can Drink night down the block. 

Grab that short shirt and some heels, we're heading out the door.

FL's buying!!!!!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say, "Jane, you ignorant slut. I don't wear no short skirt in public. The world ain't ready for such thighs as my's. But if Fatlane's wearing _his_, well..."

I'd then semi-apologize for the 'slut' remark, reminding her that the old SNL Point/Counterpoint take-offs did sorta make it a polite(ish) part of our generation's lexicon. She then tosses a happy hour well drink into my face, and stomps off, her short skirt tucked into the back of her pantyhose.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

One of my best friends is known as "Kay My Igornant Slut" because she saw that old routine, tried to pull it on me, and I said, "Honestly, Kay, between the two of us..."

BB it would take hell and high water for you to offend me.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'd say, "Jane, you ignorant slut. I don't wear no short skirt in public. The world ain't ready for such thighs as my's. But if Fatlane's wearing _his_, well..."
> 
> I'd then semi-apologize for the 'slut' remark, reminding her that the old SNL Point/Counterpoint take-offs did sorta make it a polite(ish) part of our generation's lexicon. She then tosses a happy hour well drink into my face, and stomps off, her short skirt tucked into the back of her pantyhose.


Who says I wear pantyhose, or hose, or panties for that matter? (Even though I do?)

I don't wear short skirts. Hate to wear anything I have to be messing with all the time to keep my "parts" covered.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Who says I wear pantyhose, or hose, or panties for that matter?


Please don't make me suggest other things your skirt might be tucked into.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say Jane....

Let's do have a party.

...and why am I still standing here with a Long Island Iced Tea in one hand...and a paint brush with dripping bright pink paint?:doh:

ooooops I just bumped into you too, BB.

I must say nice narration earlier...and why am I thinking of that Cake song: I think it's --> "I like a woman with a short skirt and a long jacket?"


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Please don't make me suggest other things your skirt might be tucked into.


Right, like THAT hasn't happened.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Jane...I'm getting bored with pink already.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, you can switch to the coordinating colors!!!!!!

Or you can quit painting and start partying again!!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say:

"Jane... nice hot dog in your profile pic... now let's go to Coney Island for a real hot dog!"

Though, Gray's Papaya is a close second


----------



## UberAris (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd say: 

Mmmm... Coney Island... if you go, do you mind if I tag along?


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 9, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I'd say:
> 
> Mmmm... Coney Island... if you go, do you mind if I tag along?




I'd say, Sure I don't mind!

But, You and Jane are going to have to ride the Comet alone!

*NO WAY ARE YOU GETTING ME ON THAT THING!*
Besides, I don't think I would fit, anyway!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 9, 2006)

This one's easy.  

I would tell Allie how much I enjoy her poetry, and that I think she's a very talented writer.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I'd say:
> 
> "Jane... nice hot dog in your profile pic... now let's go to Coney Island for a real hot dog!"
> 
> Though, Gray's Papaya is a close second


Italian Sausage made at a little store in Krebs, Oklahoma. Krebs is an Italian village settled by people who came to work in the coal mines.

http://www.iloveitalian.com/


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I'd say, Sure I don't mind!
> 
> But, You and Jane are going to have to ride the Comet alone!
> 
> ...


Chit, I'll ride it. Is that the big roller coaster? I'm a roller coaster freak.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Chit, I'll ride it. Is that the big roller coaster? I'm a roller coaster freak.




Heh, I'm just a freak!!:eat2:


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 16, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Heh, I'm just a freak!!:eat2:



I'm also a freak.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

Belly Lover said:


> I'm also a freak.




I am a freak times 3


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2006)

Everyone who isn't a freak, stand up.


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

They're all freaks 


<<< stands up


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

SoDelicate has a come hither look in her avatar picture. She's very pretty and witty too!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

You're just an incredibly sweet, lovely person, Aliena.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2006)

What does The Sadeian Linquist means?


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 5, 2006)

I would say "HI!" neighbour!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd say: "Let's share some M & M's."


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2006)

I would say, "Swampie, what are you doing here? Let's go have a beer."


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> Everyone who isn't a freak, stand up.



::quietly sits down in the back:: I don't think I'm senior enough to earn my freak status...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 5, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ::quietly sits down in the back:: I don't think I'm senior enough to earn my freak status...



I would ask, "What part of Illinois, Blackjack_Jeeves?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

> ::quietly sits down in the back:: I don't think I'm senior enough to earn my freak status...


 
*tripping over Blackjack's feet*: "Chin up, 'Jack! There's no need to be a senior to be a freak. C'mon, let's freak out!"
"Uhm, btw, how on earth did I get to Illinois?" *freaks out seriously* "Arrrooooo!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

*After calming down again, looking like a werewolf*:
"Don't run away, I'm friendly! This just happens from time to time when I freak out, it's pretty much as the Dr. Banner phenomenon..."


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

I like your sig quote, Garfield rocks!


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *After calming down again, looking like a werewolf*:
> "Don't run away, I'm friendly! This just happens from time to time when I freak out, it's pretty much as *the Dr. Banner phenomenon*..."


With women, they just call it PMS.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I like your sig quote, Garfield rocks!


 
Thanx. If I don't get my daily dose of this cat, there is missing something.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> With women, they just call it PMS.


 
PMS? What does that mean?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I like your sig quote, Garfield rocks!




I'd say: You are a pretty cool guy UberAris. ( "I like your profile title above your avatar picture. ...and I believe that is a lyric from the song *Clint Eastwood* by Gorillaz.  )


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Id say do you really live in the middle of nowhere????


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'd say: You are a pretty cool guy UberAris. ( "I like your profile title above your avatar picture. ...and I believe that is a lyric from the song *Clint Eastwood* by Gorillaz.  )



A good man reconizes a good song, And thanks for the complement!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

*Fallingboy...*

I'd say *nah* ..but I do live in a pretty small town.  

I like your avatar and profile title. (Strangely enough, Mr. T also reminds me of Pee-Wee Herman in one of his movies where is "mimicking" Mr. T's voice while eating Mr. T cereal.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *Fallingboy...*
> 
> I'd say *nah* ..but I do live in a pretty small town.
> 
> I like your avatar and profile title. (Strangely enough, Mr. T also reminds me of Pee-Wee Herman in one of his movies where is "mimicking" Mr. T's voice while eating Mr. T cereal.)



"Aha! Someonelse who can quote PeeWee's Big Adventure!"


----------



## ripley (Apr 6, 2006)

"Wasn't his big adventure in some rather shady adult theater?"


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey ripley!! How'd your alone time with quasimodo go??
ripley??
Shouts out: "Hey, what happened to ripley!?!?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

"Ooops! Sorry! Oh, er, hi Chimpi." *Seems to be startled by something*
"Florida? How strange. Whatsoever. Anything heard of ripley lately?"


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'd say: "Let's share some M & M's."


You so know that I don't share my m & m's well........it better be worth it!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> You so know that I don't share my m & m's well........it better be worth it!!!



I have enough M&M's for all of us, don't worry.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I have enough M&M's for all of us, don't worry.



I swear you have the same humor as me... Homestar Runner, Monty Python... almost creepy, but hilarious at the same time!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I swear you have the same humor as me... Homestar Runner, Monty Python... almost creepy, but hilarious at the same time!



DEY TOOK OUR NAMES!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> DEY TOOK OUR NAMES!


 
Are you sure? Mine's still where it belongs.  Connecticut???  New way of traveling?


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I have enough M&M's for all of us, don't worry.


YOU HAVE M & M's?????? I think we need to talk.......
So tell me about yourself and your secret pass to the m & m's stash..........


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

I would say, "No quick moves, give me all of your M&Ms!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

"And in turn... you can just hand over the rest of the M&Ms...."


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2006)

... and give them to the Aris standing directly behind you


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

HA!! Got them back... you foolish boys. 

mwwwahhhhhahahaha!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sorry AnnMarie but the M&Ms are mine MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   (steals them from you and runs)...later


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

He! Shy guy! Watchout! Wolf ahead! Don't run me down!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't worry Wolf I see you  ...later


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2006)

Dammit !


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

*watches the M&Ms disappear into the sunset*

Not so shy anymore, is He?


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2006)

"Fuzzy, they took all the M&Ms.  Let's go get ice cream! "


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Don't worry Wolf I see you  ...later


 
Phew, that was close.:bow:

Did I hear ice cream?:eat2: Where? Where?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

Just white Lindt truffles, which are mine, and not yours, you greedy wolf.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 10, 2006)

White truffles will have to do:eat2: as SOMEONE took all of my M & M's.......not naming names but I think we all now who it is.............


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll share with YOU, sweetie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just white Lindt truffles, which are mine, and not yours, you greedy wolf.


 
White Lindt truffles? Not my thing. You may keep it for yourself. :eat1: 
Besides, I'm not half as greedy as you may think.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> White Lindt truffles? Not my thing. You may keep it for yourself. :eat1:
> Besides, I'm not half as greedy as you may think.


 
Now who ever said that in certain circumstances, greed is a bad thing my dear? There are lots of things to be greedy about in the world.... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Now who ever said that in certain circumstances, greed is a bad thing my dear? There are lots of things to be greedy about in the world.... LOL


You might be right, Rose, I think it's just because I've been too often called "greedy" for no reason in my life... But there's no one to blame in this forum; how should anybody know?

Back to more entertaining themes.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You might be right, Rose, I think it's just because I've been too often called "greedy" for no reason in my life... But there's no one to blame in this forum; how should anybody know?
> 
> Back to more entertaining themes.


 
How about lookin back to see who's lookin back at you as a BHM or BBW thread for entertainment purposes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> How about lookin back to see who's lookin back at you as a BHM or BBW thread for entertainment purposes?


 
Er, talk slowly, please. As not being a native speaker in english, I sometimes don't catch what you say if you talk too fast.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey! Who tossed this empty bag of M & Ms in here? You got my hopes all up and now I'm sad, sniff sniff I smell chocolate. It's not nice to tease the fat lady. If I ever find who dropped their litter in here I'm gonna...........well, you'll see. 

And if I ever bump into a big wolf I'm not sure I'd say much of anything except Damn! and waddle off as fast as I could. Sorry Mr. Wolf.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm sorry Cinda I took the M&Ms eek: don't hurt me ) but hears something to make up for it (gives you a 10gallon drum of Chocolate pudding)..later


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

Where the hell does one get that much pudding?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell does one get that much pudding?



Super Warehouse Stores! Today only, buy 10 gallons for the cost of 5, and you get to keep the tanker!


----------



## Cinda (Apr 11, 2006)

OMG! Woe is me. A 10 gal drum of pudding, :eat2: how can I open this? how can I eat all this? :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: how can I refrigerate it? Pictures going to different Walmarts in search of knock-off cheap tupperware... Guess I'll have to organize a really BIG picnic or a fatgirls in pudding wrestle event


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that A event!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Cinda said:


> And if I ever bump into a big wolf I'm not sure I'd say much of anything except Damn! and waddle off as fast as I could. Sorry Mr. Wolf.


 
 No need to fear me, I won't bite. I had a pizza a few minutes ago. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Now that A event!


 
You gotta say yes to another excess.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll share with YOU, sweetie.


Awesome! Thank you so much! Obviously I couldn't count on AnnMarie ...a fellow Cutie....sigh....a sad sad world........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much! Obviously I couldn't count on AnnMarie ...a fellow Cutie....sigh....a sad sad world........


 
I fear she's still tryin' to catch her breath... Nearly caught the shy guy (her breath  )... He (sg) just leaped across me, and AM's breath only got my tail... :shocked:


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!   no one can cach the Shy Guy...Hey Wolf guess who I am ''BEEP'' ''BEEP'' (wile you think I pull your tail and run)...later


----------



## Angel (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say, "Shy guy, I have a question for you." 

I would have to whisper the question to him.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2006)

This post was supposed to be about Shy Guy, but Angel posted a split second before I did and I had to go back and change it. Now I don't know what the hell I'd say.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I don't know what I would say. If Shy Guy is truly shy, I wouldn't want to make him nervous.



I'd say hi, how are you..and ask if I could meet the pirate


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

shy guy said:


> HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!   no one can cach the Shy Guy...Hey Wolf guess who I am ''BEEP'' ''BEEP'' (wile you think I pull your tail and run)...later


 
Gosh! Shy Guy has a secret identity! He's the famous Road Runner! 
Rawrroo! Stay away from my tail! (Jumps into his Roadrunner and tries to catch up with the Shy Guy. "BEEP BEEP"  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'd say hi, how are you..and ask if I could meet the pirate


 
Oh, hi Misty. Would you be so kind to guide me a sightseeing tour through Hottieville?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, hi Misty. Would you be so kind to guide me a sightseeing tour through Hottieville?



You've seen me..that's the tour  I could guide you..that could be fun


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

Misty, Back away from the wolf, it is time for manicures, pedicures, and then lunch!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Misty, Back away from the wolf, it is time for manicures, pedicures, and then lunch!


WOO HOO..We could be the evil twins *adjusts horny halo*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> WOO HOO..We could be the evil twins *adjusts horny halo*


 

mmmmwwahahahahahahahahhahaha yes... then we take over the world! no, really that is my plan, world domination. It's easy, I'll share my plan.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> mmmmwwahahahahahahahahhahaha yes... then we take over the world! no, really that is my plan, world domination. It's easy, I'll share my plan.




You can have the world..I just wanna dominate the men..


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You can have the world..I just wanna dominate the men..



I'll go sleeveless in Vegas if you will. 

(I'll also keep a little scorebook for you as you dominate the men there.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'll go sleeveless in Vegas if you will.
> 
> (I'll also keep a little scorebook for you as you dominate the men there.)




I'm totally going sleevless..and shirtless....and pantless..LOL  That makes me so excited for Vegas..I so can't wait to meet you..


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm totally going sleevless..and shirtless....and pantless..LOL  That makes me so excited for Vegas..I so can't wait to meet you..



I better get the large-size scorebook then, not the little one!

[size=-2]Ditto.[/size]


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I better get the large-size scorebook then, not the little one!
> 
> [size=-2]Ditto.[/size]




yeah..I'm gonna be looking DY-NO-MITE in my new bikinis...LOOK OUT BOYS


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH     Shy Guy strikes again(steals your Bikinis)...guess who I am now?D I have lighting bolt on is shirt ) god I love super speed  ...later


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

*just stares in amazement at Shy Guys quick stealing of the bikini* 

Nice one


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Aris. Can I run my fingers through your hair?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

hehehe! maybe


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> hehehe! maybe



Maybe?  

"Here, Aris. Hold this pizza while I run my fingers through your hair!"

Pizza... a nice distraction from studying.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the Pizza  (takes your pizza and runs ...again)...later


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

*oggles at pizza* Pizza... almost as good as sex... er... well... depends on the pizza


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes and it's mine MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  (remeber I stole your pizza )...later


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> *oggles at pizza* Pizza... almost as good as sex... er... well... depends on the pizza



How YOU doin?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:



> I'll go sleeveless in Vegas if you will.
> 
> (I'll also keep a little scorebook for you as you dominate the men there.)



Let me be perfectly clear, I will be ALL OVER the girl in Vegas who's hiding something like arms, or who isn't going to the pool in a bathing suit. Got me??

 Consider it fatty boot camp if you must.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Wait!!!  you say hi to Aris and not me ...I see how you are AnnMarie...later


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Wait!!!  you say hi to Aris and not me ...I see how you are AnnMarie...later



Uhm, I was posting to him, since he was the one I was bumping into... last in the thread. 

You just happened to post yours as I was typing/posting mine. 

Next time, I'll try to bump into you.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Let me be perfectly clear, I will be ALL OVER the girl in Vegas who's hiding something like arms, or who isn't going to the pool in a bathing suit. Got me??
> 
> Consider it fatty boot camp if you must.



LOL. Gotcha. Don't worry, I'm bringing plenty of sleeveless. Takes less room in the suitcase! Question though, what else would one wear to the pool but a swimsuit?

(Edited to add: That just reminded me of something :doh


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, I was posting to him, since he was the one I was bumping into... last in the thread.
> 
> You just happened to post yours as I was typing/posting mine.
> 
> Next time, I'll try to bump into you.


Ok I was just jokeing any way Shy Guy sad never happen


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL. Gotcha. Don't worry, I'm bringing plenty of sleeveless. Takes less room in the suitcase! Question though, what else would one wear to the pool but a swimsuit?


BrithDay suit   :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL. Gotcha. Don't worry, I'm bringing plenty of sleeveless. Takes less room in the suitcase! Question though, what else would one wear to the pool but a swimsuit?
> 
> (Edited to add: That just reminded me of something :doh


 
I mean anyone who thought they might just come and "hang around" at the pool in regular clothes (all the time, I mean!) or maybe go in in the long tshirt thing... NO - not acceptable.  

I would prefer two pieces, but I'm willing to be lenient.


----------



## Ash (Apr 12, 2006)

Will the fat girl pool fashion police also be on patrol at the NAAFA convention?

I'm seriously considering working that one out.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Will the fat girl pool fashion police also be on patrol at the NAAFA convention?
> 
> I'm seriously considering working that one out.



But of COURSE! If you're EVER considering the wonderful world of bikinis, it's a MUST at NAAFA.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Ann Marie...

I'm getting a new car next month and I'm leaning on getting the 2006 Rav4, or the 2006 New Beetle. Can you tell me what is so wonderful about the Beetle? It's comfy, but it's a bit low to the ground for my bad back.  
I love the Salsa Red, and the Shadow Blue... and it's sooo adorable, but I also love the new style Rav4. What is your opinion?


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow!    

I guess no one wants to talk to me... (lol... laughing, I think...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooops, sorry, Moon. Hadn't seen you.
I heard you talking about getting a new car. I'd think the Toyota would be the better choice for you. It's much easier to get in and out of a car with a higher seat position.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

Love the name, Timberwolf!!!!!!!!

Wie Gehts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, I'm alive. And you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Love the name, Timberwolf!!!!!!!!


 
*blush*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

I am good! Well, could be better..........having car troubles once AGAIN! Am going to HAVE to go car shopping and that is difficult when a really large person!
LOL! Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I know what you mean. If you're rather tall, it can be difficult, too. I'm somewhere between 6' and 6'4" (besides being a BHM). I once drove a Suzuki 4X4 and had probs getting my arm lead between the front seats while changing gears. Every passenger on the right seat found my elbow between teir ribs or on their arms. My poor GF - she had a bruise on her upper arm after a longer tour - the area is still irritable, years after.


----------

